# Salmonidenfluss !!!



## quandle (11. Januar 2010)

sers,

kennt jemand ein flüsslein in norwegen wo man die spinnfischerei auf salmos nachgehen kann :vik:

gruß flo


----------



## Farsundklaus (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Salmoniedenfluss !!!*

Arbeite dich hier mal durch http://www.angeln-norwegen.no/index.php?side=Seatrout


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Salmonidenfluss !!!*

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal am Ogge See.
Da wimmelts von Forellen und Saiblingen. Zwar nicht gerade Riesen dafür aber viele.
Auch in jedem der zahlreichen Bäche und Flüsschen kann man Prima auf Salmos fischen.


----------

